
Microsoft signs up Adobe for its Azure cloud computing services - dustinmoris
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/26/microsoft-signs-up-adobe-for-its-azure-cloud-computing-services/
======
egypturnash
> "Customers today expect a well-designed, personalized and consistent
> experience every time they engage with a brand,” said Shantanu Narayen,
> president and CEO of Adobe, in a statement today.

As a long-time user of Adobe products, I mostly expect "vague disappointment
and occasional fierce hatred" when I engage with the Adobe brand. I'll give
them the "consistent" part I guess.

------
tracker1
This can't be entirely surprising given that Apple has lost it's focus on the
desktop, and Windows is Adobe's, by far, largest platform. There was probably
a lot of incentivization for this from MS as well.

~~~
bdcravens
Not sure how that's relevant, as this is about cloud computing, not the
desktop, a place where Apple doesn't even have an offering.

~~~
roymurdock
The relevant competitor to discuss would have been AWS.

Adobe is hooking its Photoshop, InDesign, Lightroom, etc. customers into a
subscription-based cloud platform...they had to choose whether or not they
wanted to offer their end customers Microsoft or Amazon's SQL storage space
and ML capabilities.

Microsoft probably gave them a killer deal they couldn't refuse as they
continue to fight their way into the cloud services market.

~~~
eonw
I fully agree, and I would bet MS is making very little or nothing off this
contract, was more to help grow market share and client list. MS was also
probably more willing to make changes and help then AWS was.

